# You'd Think You'd Get A Chain For That Price...



## Maskadeo (Apr 27, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/prewar-bicy...9d2aa47&pid=100033&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=222100138887


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 27, 2016)

I"ve seen worse deals.


----------



## spoker (Apr 27, 2016)

its a couple states east for that kind of money


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 27, 2016)

It oughta come with a chain and another bike or 2 for that $. lol


----------



## ohdeebee (Apr 28, 2016)

I'm more concerned with the post war tank than the lack of chain.


----------



## Intense One (Apr 28, 2016)

With a handle like that, sounds like a trucker who's spent too much time on the road........or not enough time and making up for lost revenue.


----------



## spoker (Apr 28, 2016)

aw heck u can get a chain for it at walmart


----------

